# D-link DWA-140 Wlan Stick funktioniert nicht



## jobo (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 

  ich habe bei einem User hier im Forum den Wlan Stick D-link DWA-140 gekauft. 
  Nach dem ich mir die Treiber für Win7 heruntergeladen habe  starte ich die Installation, wo bald nach dem einstecken des Sticks verlangt wurde, der dann aber an keinem Port erkannt wird. So wird kein Netz gefunden, obwohl mindestens eines da sein müsste. Der Stick wird aber laut Gerätemanager als funktionstüchtig erkannt und mit Standarttreiber betrieben. Die Problembehandlung definiert das Problem auf einen fehlenden Netzadapter. Ist der Stick defekt? Was kann ich tun, habe schon einiges probiert. 

  MfG 
  Joschka


----------



## jobo (25. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
also bei meinem andern PC (Win 7 32 bit) geht es super und mit Standarttreiber. Da leutet auch ein LED das am andern PC nicht leuchtet. Jemand eine Idee? 

Hat den Keiner eine Idee? Ich bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende. Soll ich es mal it eier USB PCI-Karte probieren?


----------

